
Microsoft is now irrelevant to computing, and they want you to know it - jamesjyu
http://semiaccurate.com/2014/05/15/microsoft-now-irrelevant-computing-want-know/?fb_action_ids=10152857428124156&fb_action_types=og.likes
======
ForHackernews
I kind of feel bad for Microsoft. I know they were the "evil empire" in the
90s, but these days, I can't help but root for them. At least Microsoft is
willing to just sell me a piece of software for money up front, instead of
either a) "giving" it to me "free" (in return for monitoring everything I do)
or b) Making me by a "subscription" and bleed me slowly over the long term.

------
bitcuration
Office 365 seems to be the saver for Microsoft in coming years. That is until
google chrome apps enters into enterprise.

